# Posting signs at the barn



## tecara (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello,

I was wondering does anyone know what signs should be posted at a barn where others board their horses? I found the sign for Michigan but it says "No professional shall be held accountable..." ... we are not professionals we just let "friends" board at our place. The relationship has become very strained and I guess I'm just trying to protect us. They have different people come ride their horses. They don't ride on our property, but will tack up and ride off from here. If something were to happen would we be responsible??


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Did you have this in your contract? Do you have a contract?!

If you aren't okay with someone, put your foot down. You WILL be held responsible since they're on your private property. If you make them all sign releases that THEY are responsible for their own choices and horses, you'll be in the clear. 

All about liability insurance. Make sure you have it! 

I know very limited information--there is more out there and there are more things you can do or things that you aren't responsible for. Research!


----------



## tecara (Nov 28, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Did you have this in your contract? Do you have a contract?!
> 
> If you aren't okay with someone, put your foot down. You WILL be held responsible since they're on your private property. If you make them all sign releases that THEY are responsible for their own choices and horses, you'll be in the clear.
> 
> ...


I have been trying to research it. Thought about talking to our home owners insurance agent... but also don't want to end up with higher premiums either. There is no contract... It was a friend helping a friend type thing when it started. Its just not so friendly anymore. We never had them sign releases. The wife brought up the subject of releases when my daughter wanted to ride on of their horses. I said no its ok, got enough horses of our own for her to ride. I have to say I was highly insulted.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm not sure about where you live, but here in FL, you are required to have that sign posted in the barn in plain sight.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well you should have everyone sign releases and draw up a contract so you are at least protected that much. Look into liability insurance (I don't think you mentioned it?) and maybe talk to a 3rd party insurance agent about this so don't risk having to change anything and can get information you need. 

If you can get that sign, get it.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Those signs really mean nothing, if they get hurt, you will get sued, sign or no sign. Higher premiums are what it costs to have coverage if one is sued.


----------

